# VERY low hCG 6 days after missed period



## Megzels

I am really concerned that my hCG levels are still so low 6 days after my missed period. I have been using a super sensitive pregnancy test which detects 10mlU/ml (forelife Ultra Plus Early Pregnancy Test), and it for the last 4 days it has been coming up with a very faint positive line. I am planning to go to the doctors tomorrow to get a blood test done and get a more accurate reading. Just wondering if anyone has been in this situation before and still had a healthy baby? Or will this most likely lead to a miscarriage? I have been constantly searching the web for answers and getting mixed reviews.. Any advice/stories both positive or negative will be greatly appreciated. Thanks :)


----------



## keela

Mine was at 13 at 4 weeks. My progesterone was very very low so I'm on supplements for that. Everything looks great. Ow! Try not to stress.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Pregnancy test can't be used to determine how much HCG you have in your systems as tests can vary base.on the amount of dye in them, the concentration of the urine etc etc. 

Plus I will add that I had super strong positives with FRER but still BFN on super sentivie IC's my first pregnancy till about a week or so after missed AF so refused to use them again.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Megzels said:


> I am really concerned that my hCG levels are still so low 6 days after my missed period. I have been using a super sensitive pregnancy test which detects 10mlU/ml (forelife Ultra Plus Early Pregnancy Test), and it for the last 4 days it has been coming up with a very faint positive line. I am planning to go to the doctors tomorrow to get a blood test done and get a more accurate reading. Just wondering if anyone has been in this situation before and still had a healthy baby? Or will this most likely lead to a miscarriage? I have been constantly searching the web for answers and getting mixed reviews.. Any advice/stories both positive or negative will be greatly appreciated. Thanks :)

I'm not trying to scare you but my tests weren't progressing and although they were clear positives they weren't dark and I had a miscarriage at about 5 wks. That being said I found a lot of happy stories when I was researching and worrying. My advice is yo not worry, it wont make any difference for the outcome and enjoy your bean :) hope you have a happy healthy nine months:hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

GlasgowAngel said:


> Plus I will add that I had super strong positives with FRER but still BFN on super sentivie IC's my first pregnancy till about a week or so after missed AF so refused to use them again.

Me too - I don't trust the IC "ultra sensitive 10IU" crap ones. Go FRER - all the way.


----------



## and1makes3

Keela....

Question for you.....your beta hcg was only 13 at 4 weeks?? 
Mine was 12 at 4 weeks and they have me scared out of my mind that it's ectopic! Did you haev to get your hcg levels monitored every two days? Did they double regularly? They had me go in two days after the first test and my hcg rose to 22, then again two days letter I had to go back and now they are at 44. Doc said 50-50 it's ectopic and I have an ultrasound scheduled next week. I am going out of my mind with worry!!!


----------



## Megzels

Thank you for all your replies.
Thought I would post an update.. sorry, a little long...
So I finally got my blood test at 5 weeks, and found my HCG level was at 150, which was quite low. I was very worried about the level, but doctors and family told me not to worry, and that I was being too paranoid!... so I let it go..
During the weekend (nearly 8 weeks pregnant), I started getting intense lower back/bum pains. I thought this was just hormone levels kicking in, and it made me feel happy to feel some 'pregnancy' symptoms, since I had been feeling nothing. I started bleeding large clots on easter Sunday, and the pains continued. I had to wait till Monday to go to the doctors where I had blood test done for HCG level. Tuesday (8 weeks pregnant) I got my HCG level results: 186. I was then sent for internal ultrasound where they found nothing my uterus. The lining of my uterus was very thin; indicating nothing there in the first place (i.e. not a miscarriage). They suspected it was an ectopic pregnancy so they sent me straight to emergency at Royal Womens Hospital. Anyway, it was a very long day at the hospital but to cut it short I was given an injection on Methotrexate and sent home. 
I have to return this Sat, then Tues to ensure my HCG levels are decreasing (cross fingers!). I am very lucky that I did not have to have surgery to remove my tube and that my levels were low enough for the injection.

I just want to post my story so that it will make other women aware that if you do have low HCG levels (lower that normal statistics) to please DEMAND for subsequent blood tests every 2 to 3 days to ensure that they are doubling. Even if your doctor disagrees, I would go to see another doctor. I am sure that a majority of the time it may be ok, although you may have the chance of catching an ectopic pregnancy early on, and therefore possibly saving your fallopian tube.

This was going to be my first pregnancy. My biggest fear when we started to try and conceive was having an ectopic pregnancy... and it happened. No idea why it has happened to me as I did not fall under any of the risk factors for an ectopic pregnancy. Although now I do: "Have had previous ectopic pregnancies". I will now have to wait at least 3 months before tying to conceive again du to the injection. Although, my biggest fear once again is that I will have another ectopic pregnancy..


----------



## rhloveselmo

I am so sorry you had to go through this. Hugs xxx


----------



## ad_astra

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm so sorry you had to go through this and wish you all the best.


----------



## mamatrujillo

Thank you for your story. I may be going through the same thing. Last month I had low levels. started out at 3, then 9, then 120, then 420 and turned out to be an ectopic. I have since had 10 more positive hpt, and when I went in yesterday for my hcg level check it was only a 2. my doc wants me to wait another week or 2 to come back for another check. i am now concerned that i am having another ectopic. my last one required surgery. I think my doc office thinks im crazy. he told me today that my levels are too low to show on a hpt, but last month it did! Im going insane. i started bleeding 2 days after i found out i was pregnant last month, but so far this month i havent had any bleeding. im 15dpo and cd 24 and the wait is driving me insane.


----------



## taylorxx

Oh no :( I am so so sorry love <3 x


----------



## CortneyMarie

So sorry for your loss there are a wonderful group of ladies in ttc after loss :hugs:


----------



## MissMichelle

So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------

